# Safe Side-Car Crib Install + mattress height Advice?



## gracemamma (Oct 11, 2009)

So we got the crib ready and then found that our organic mattress was the wrong size. So we've got more time to consider our side-car installation. We'd love any recommendations and advice on what has worked well and safely for your kiddos. DH does not want to have the crib against the wall because that is "his" side. Is this a big deal?
Also, DH is concerned that with the mattress at a height that is closest to our mattress height (on a frame not floor) that DC will be able to crimb out pretty soon. She is almost ten months and can pull up to standing, crawl up stairs etc. At what point can the LOs start getting out of a crib on its highest mattress height?
Thanks so much for your help is keeping our beautiful baby safe!


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

We have a half circular room and are unable to put our side carred crib against the wall and it works just fine. Actually, we went and bought strong pulleys per the recommendations from here and the internet and haven't even used them yet because the crib and our bed haven't moved one inch away from each other yet---I'm not sure if that's because P. isn't super mobile (just army crawling) yet or not. We are on carpet, and the bed is no longer on its frame due to the exact same situation you had---it wouldn't fit well against our bed on the lower setting and the higher setting was just unsafe. I really didn't want to take the bed off of the frame since we had it custom made for us and we love it---but P. had a pretty terrible fall off of the bed and it was making me anxious. And we still use two mattresses and a couple of blankets to get it to the right height.

Good luck!


----------



## gracemamma (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks!
are the pulleys you mention like bungee cords?
we have the straps from our co-sleeper- never used- perhaps these might work? i've also read about putting wood under the 2 mattresses.
i just want to do what is safest and best for dd- though getting dh on board with losing bedframe will be a struggle!
are there specific places at mdc to look for more info?
thank you for your help in keeping dd safe!


----------



## cileag (Aug 16, 2008)

I searched this forum for side car crib to reference a couple of threads that discussed this. Here's one that might be helpful:

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...=side+car+crib

I bought flat ratchet straps with the intention of strapping the legs of the crib to the other side of the mattress, but like I said, it hasn't been necessary so far. We do also have tightly rolled up towels on the far side of the crib between the mattress and the railings.

In one of the posts above, it sends you to a very helpful site that goes over side carring in detail too--

Hope that helps!


----------



## gracemamma (Oct 11, 2009)

thanks! will check it out now!


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

When I lowered the side-car (when he started pulling up) we took the boxspring off of our bed but kept it on its platform. We REALLY liked our high bed and didn't want to do it-- but it's just safer now in general he could safely back off our bed by 7 months.


----------

